# Was ist alles Onlinetauglich?



## Gradius@PTR (28. Oktober 2007)

Moin

Heutzutage gibt es für fast jeden Schrott ein MMO 

Was könnte noch alles ein MMO werden, das "durchkommt", nicht wie Matrix online oder so die es nichtgeschafft haben



-Pokémon online
-Stronghold online (auf 1&2 basierend, nicht auf 3&4er)
-Harry Potter online
-Yu-gi-oh online


was glaubt ihr werden in in der Zukunft online Hits?


----------



## Alcasim (28. Oktober 2007)

Ein Pokemon MMO könnt ich mir noch vorstellen ;D die Handheldtitel waren bis jetzt ja auch ein voller Erfolg


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (28. Oktober 2007)

WoW 2     hehehehehe


----------



## Veragron (28. Oktober 2007)

mmh ein Harry Potter MMO, das nach den Büchern spielt, wäre möglich.
Ansonsten kann man eigentlich aus jedem Schrott n (Online-)Spiel machen, wie wärs denn mit World of Yu-gi-Oh!-Craft?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (28. Oktober 2007)

pokemon online würd ich spielen xD


----------



## Tikume (28. Oktober 2007)

Am besten wäre es von den Vorlagen wegzukommen, sie sind mehr ein Fluch als sonstetwas und beschränken das Spiel.


----------



## Thront (28. Oktober 2007)

von herr der ringe wäre ein rollenspiel geil. ist aber bestimmt schwierig umzusetzen.


----------



## Veragron (29. Oktober 2007)

Öhm....LotRO und so... *g*


----------



## Organasilver (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke mal, ein Darkover-Rollenspiel wär kewl^^

Ok, spricht wohl nur Fans der Serie an, aber ich wüsst schon, was ich spielen würde:

Einen Trockenstädter-Bastard, mit dem Laran der "ausgestorbenen" Rockraven-Familie....wer die Bücher kennt, wird mir zustimmen, dass das alles weghauen würd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (29. Oktober 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> von herr der ringe wäre ein rollenspiel geil. ist aber bestimmt schwierig umzusetzen.


*kicher* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (29. Oktober 2007)

Pookkemmmoooon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  xD kann man ja schon mit dem Ds über  Wi-fi spielen,ist halt kein MMO aber ich glaube auch nicht das ein Pokemon MMO rauskommen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (aber das Wi-fi reicht mir ;D )


----------



## Thront (29. Oktober 2007)

> *kicher*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hihi.. n kleiner sidekick -   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mmh geiles mmorpg...

one piece online?

oder 

the elder scrolls online ?  (die arena, daggerfall, morrwind und oblivion-saga)


wäre ne coole sache ..


----------



## The Holy Paladin (29. Oktober 2007)

> WoW 2



Hab gelesen 2009.


----------



## Fruchtzwerg2006 (29. Oktober 2007)

wie wärs mit  

Spider Schwein online  *gg*    wie wärs  mit GTA online das wäre doch ma was  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (29. Oktober 2007)

GTA Online wär mal was ^^
Ansonsten:
- Shadowrun
- Ars Magica
- Cthulhu (!!!!!1)


----------



## Veragron (29. Oktober 2007)

Mhm...ich hoffe zudem dass das mysteriöse Spiel von BioWare KotOR Online ist. Auch wenn KotORO als Abkürzung beknackt aussieht, wärs rein von der Story her sicher machbar und - wenn es richtig umgesetzt wird, was man bei BioWare ja erwarten darf - der Kassenkracher schlechthin. Also giev und so...
und @Vorposter: Mir gefällt deine Signatur, insbesondere der rechte Teil. *g*

&#8364;: Hab auchmal sowas eingebunden. Windows ftl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagon1 (30. Oktober 2007)

Zur Zeit sol an einem World of Darkness MMORPG gebastelt werden.
Vampir the Masquarade - Story (wohl eher der PnP nachfolger davon).
Solospiele: VtM: Redemtion und VtM: Bloodlines
Entwickler: White Wolf (PnP Erfinder) CCP (Eve online Entwickler).

Anvisiertes Erscheinungsdatum: um 2010


----------



## Organasilver (30. Oktober 2007)

Das wär mal was....aber da die Storyline von Maskerade abgeschlossen ist (Gehenna un so....) wird wohl die Storyline von Requiem benutzt....naja, mal sehen, obs rauskommt, und wies wird


----------



## Jester~ (31. Oktober 2007)

ein MMO' in der Gothic-Welt wär mal interessant :]


----------



## Leviathan666 (31. Oktober 2007)

Oh ja! Vampire Bloodlines mit Onlineunterstützung! NEED NEED =)


----------



## PiGrimar (1. November 2007)

Generell würd ich mir die Welt von 

-Gothic 
-Baldurs Gates , die Welt ist einfach gross und genial, mehrere alte/neue Rollenspiele spielen in dieser Welt


----------



## Valkum (3. November 2007)

Also nen Pokemon online gibts schon. Nur noch von den Pokemon Gameboy machern.

Ansonsten wäre ich für Naruto Online. In einem Comix Manga Style. Vielen Combos usw.
Aber nur wenns unzensiert ist egal ob ab 16.

Dan wäre noch Gantz und Full Metal Panic! interessant


----------



## Organasilver (3. November 2007)

hmmm...ich bin gerade am Überlegen, ob man nicht die Scheibenwelt von Terry Prattchet irgendwie als MMORPG gestalten könnte...so inklusive Ankh Morpork, den Kontinant 4X (XXXX), Lancre aúnd was die Schauplätze noch alle sind....vor allem TOD's Domäne darf nicht fehlen^^


----------



## Vetaro (3. November 2007)

Ahh... es war eine der ersten antworten, aber so eine gute. Pokemon Online wäre echt super. Nicht, weil ich's gerne spielen würde, sondern weil endlich genau das gemacht werden könnte, was pokemon-fans doch eigentlich wollen... nicht irgend einen nervigen kampfbildschirm sondern richtiges tamern in der freiheit und alles...  das wär doch eine richtig gute idee für ein kinder-spiel.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. November 2007)

Ich fänd ein Battletech Online geil. Könnte in etwa so aussehen:
Hauptplanet wäre Outreach, dort treffen sich die Spieler, es gibt Mechhändler, etc.
Der Einzelspieler kann sich einem der Häuser anschliessen und alleine oder auch in der Gruppe Aufträge absolvieren. Dabei steigt er mit zunehmender Erfahrung in "Tonnen" auf und schaltet immer schwerere Mechs frei sowie besondere "Skills", evtl noch aufgeteilt in in die Mechklassen Leicht, Mittel, Schwer, Überschwer.
Das Besondere wären dann die Gilden oder Söldnerkompanien denen man sich anschliessen kann. Für diese gibt es dann "Schlachtzug"-Missionen. Erbeutete Mechs dürfen sie im Gegensatz zu Einzelspielern behalten, allerdings sind ihre eigenen zerstörten Mechs ebenfalls verloren.
Dann gäbs noch neben Mechs die Wahl Luft/Raumjäger zu steuern und Elementare.
Und Solaris Arenakämpfe. Und große Söldnereinheiten könnten kleinere anheuern für ultimative Kriege.

Glaub so was war schonmal in Planung oder so ähnlich, aber dass würd ich mir wünschen wenns gescheit umgesetzt wird.


----------



## grege (3. November 2007)

Ich fänds ja ganz nett Tony Hawk's Pro Skater Online zu spielen. Oder halt irgendwas im bereiche Sport. Hab sowas in der Richtung noch net gesehn^^. Oder gibts sowas vllt doch schon?


----------



## Thront (4. November 2007)

ONE PIECE ONLINE






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: schade.. warum ist das bild weg?

edit²: ach da isses wieder!

edit³: ich liebe editieren !


----------



## Milandron (4. November 2007)

also falls der dritte band irgendwann mal rauskommt ein eragon online wäre echt gut zu machen... Die Welt ist groß , gut beschrieben es giebt klar definiertes gut und böse..... und das wär mal intressant weil wenn man die Varden spielen würde wäre mann ja quasi in keine Stadt außer Farthen Dur und bei den Elfen zuhause sondern müsste immer auf der Hut vor Wachen und Spielern des Imperiums sein.... Das wär dohc mal echt geil...
Wer die Bücher kennt wird mir zustimmen ....magie geibts im übrigen auch genug...


----------



## Jesse James (4. November 2007)

Shadowrun Online wär der Hit! Die Welt von Shadowrun ist so vielfältig und groß, das für jeden was dabei wär. Dafür würd ich sogar mit WoW auf hörn, um als Straßensamurai Credits zu sammeln oder als Decker gegen Ice zu kämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyes (4. November 2007)

Was bitte für einen Sinn macht Stronghold online?


----------



## chopi (5. November 2007)

yeah für onepiece online bin ich auch^^

btw seh das bild zum ersten mal in farbe^^


----------



## Littleheroe (8. November 2007)

rayman!!!

aber nicht der rappit scheiss. so wie in den guten alten hoodlum havoc-zeiten. hunterte von kleinen rayman-nachfahren in einer riesigen waldlantschaft, das wär doch mal.... freaky?!?

oh mein got, so ein komisches wort...


----------



## Gamby (8. November 2007)

World of Menschcraft?^^

Jo Onepice wär geil oder Naruto hab ich sogar schon tolle Ideen aber ich denke sowas kommt nichtmehr auf Markt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (8. November 2007)

GTA Online kommt 2010 raus hab ich gelesen!!


----------



## Littleheroe (8. November 2007)

derpainkiller schrieb:


> GTA Online kommt 2010 raus hab ich gelesen!!




NEEIIN! ich find das echt son billiges spiel.

alle schlechten aspekte von nfs underground2, irgendwelchen mafia-games und serious sam zusammen...

meine meinung


----------



## Besieger (8. November 2007)

Ganz klar für mich: dark messiah of might and magic ONLINE!
  des ganze kampfsystem + riesige welt und i bin glücklich


----------



## Thront (10. November 2007)

ja das wäre schon genial... aber ich glaub das sowas extrem schwer umzusetzen wäre... leider, zocke es auch sehr gern und find das kampfsystem genial..


----------

